

Can you work on two startups at once? - kkt262

Do you think it is feasible to work on two startups at once? And I'm not talking about being hired at one startup and doing something on the side, I mean two full-time startups where you are one of the founders.<p>Steve Jobs did it.
======
itsprofitbaron
Personally, I wouldn't but yes it is possible as you said - Steve Jobs did it
and Jack Dorsey does it.

However, this doesn't mean that you are Steve Jobs/Jack Dorsey and running two
startups at once is hard work. Especially when, most people can't even run
one!

There are _tons_ of people's opinions regarding this for instance:

[http://tech.li/2012/02/ceo-sundays-running-two-startups-
is-m...](http://tech.li/2012/02/ceo-sundays-running-two-startups-is-more-than-
a-possibility/) \- Argues its possible

<http://learntoduck.com/startups/two-startups/> \- Argues its not

FWIW: I'm not putting Steve Jobs or Jack Dorsey in the same boat, I'm just
highlighting someone else who currently does it. (Nor am I discreditting Jack
Dorsey by saying this - Square and Twitter are both great startups)

------
forrestblount
It's possible, but I'd avoid it. I bootstrapped a startup while employed at a
large (~500 person) company and let the company go in the wrong direction too
long because of it. Later I joined a startup where the CEO was still employed
at a company he'd founded previously. I don't think either company failed
solely because of the other commitments, but we will never know what
opportunities were missed because of them.

------
jsmartonly
One at a time. There are only 24 hours per day. It takes a lot of work to make
one work.

------
paulhauggis
Most people can barely do one. It takes a special type of person to do both.

